# Saying Hi!



## Shadojack (Jul 4, 2006)

Evening all. I just shot over from another forum so some of you may know me. For those who don't I'm saying hello.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I say I do, glad to have you here....

It's a pretty lively buch!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard shadojack.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Holla.:smoking:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome spread the knownledge with alittle love


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to it Shadojack. Glad to have you here.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Shadojack.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy,welcome to the Forum


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Shadojack, nice to have you with us.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the asylum for the criminally insane. Always good to have a new inmate.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Sinister said:


> Welcome to the asylum for the criminally insane. Always good to have a new inmate.


I never thought we were criminal... just ticket worthy


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the chaotic :googly: side of the street.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome and thank you for not smoking.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome, Shadojack! Hope to see you around often!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Shadojack - Welcome to the forum. Great bunch of haunters here. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello. Welcome.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to our family.  Sit back, pour yourself a cold drink and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yo! 'Ello!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome shadowjack. You don't have to be crazy to be here but it helps.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Shadojack said:


> I just shot over from another forum so some of you may know me.


Another forum? Surely not! at least not as great as this one. he he. Welcome aboard.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Shadojack said:


> Evening all. I just shot over from another forum so some of you may know me. For those who don't I'm saying hello.


Hello and welcome Shadojack.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Shadojack, it's nice to meet you!*


----------

